

PocketScan (a tiny, mobile, document scanner) - cgart
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1776222658/pocketscan

======
tagben
Hmm.. The early prototype kind of looks like a Pii. Interesting product, a bit
pricey?

------
nodata
Pledge to make it possible? It's a scanner, not a charitable donation!

